# Synchro Pages



## Quentiiin (21 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde. Voilà, j'utilise Pages avec mon iPad 2 pour taper mes cours, et je les corrige sur mon ordi, pour une question de praticité. 
À la keynote, on nous expliquait qu'il serait possible de faire une retouche sur un document, et de la voir apparaître automatiquement sur le document présent sur notre Mac. 
Pour ainsi dire, une synchronisation automatique des retouches des documents.
Mais je ne trouve pas comment on fait. 


Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait faire un petit tuto?


Je vous remercie, je suis certain que ça serait utile à beaucoup de gens, d'autant que je ne trouve rien sur le net, et que je m'y perds en iTunes, iCloud, et iWork.


----------



## Powerdom (22 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Iwork.com est toujours en version beta. ceci explique sans doute cela. toutefois depuis le mac, Pages menu Partage/ partager via iwork, je pense que vous pourrez voir votre document sur l'ipad en vous mettant en receveur du document partagé. vous pourrez y ajouter des notes mais pas le modifier...


----------



## Heatflayer (22 Novembre 2011)

C'est pas simplement iCloud, activé sur les 2 devices qui permet ça ?


----------



## mikejk (23 Novembre 2011)

J'ai fait des essais avec iworks.com. Très décevant. Il n'y a moyen que de télécharger le fichier depuis le serveur, de le modifier puis de le remplacer. 
À mon sens, l'alternative permettant de travailler sur un document est Dropbox. Ça marche sur tout : Mac, iPad, iPhone, iPod Touch, ...


----------

